# Strange symptoms



## WANTTOBEBETTER (May 4, 2009)

Hello,
I have noticed a few strange symptoms, sensations, etc... These do not bother me really but I wonder how closely the are tied to my DR,depression,anxiety. Anyone relate or want to add to this list?

1. I thing I can actually feel when my chemicals in my brain are out of wack. I get dizzy, disoriented. What your stomach feels like on a roller coaster but in your head when you turn it fast.

2. Nonstop teeth grinding, jaw clenching, even in my sleep. In the mornings I feel like I have been in a 10 round fight.

3. Looking at vertical lines like blinds or striped shirts drive me crazy. They vibrate or jump around.

4. Skull is burning on top, forehead numb, my eyeballs actually hurt.

I can deal with this little stuff alot easier than feeling high,in a dream, or overanalyzing my environment (DR VISON!)

Thought it would be interesting to bring up.

Greg


----------



## Tim (Jul 17, 2009)

WANTTOBEBETTER said:


> Hello,
> I have noticed a few strange symptoms, sensations, etc... These do not bother me really but I wonder how closely the are tied to my DR,depression,anxiety. Anyone relate or want to add to this list?
> 
> 1. I thing I can actually feel when my chemicals in my brain are out of wack. I get dizzy, disoriented. What your stomach feels like on a roller coaster but in your head when you turn it fast.
> ...


Your not alone on the dizziness or the verticle lines thing. I get strange headaches sometimes where if I move my head from side to side it feels like my head is full of water and it shifts, and gives me pressure headaches to wherever it shifts? I'm not sure if yours is similar.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

Tim said:


> Your not alone on the dizziness or the verticle lines thing. I get strange headaches sometimes where if I move my head from side to side it feels like my head is full of water and it shifts, and gives me pressure headaches to wherever it shifts? I'm not sure if yours is similar.


1. I thing I can actually feel when my chemicals in my brain are out of wack. I get dizzy, disoriented. What your stomach feels like on a roller coaster but in your head when you turn it fast.

Dude I am so with you on this one. I have this weird mild dizziness every day and this CONSTANT weird feeling in my stomach like I'm falling off a cliff.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

WANTTOBEBETTER said:


> 1. I thing I can actually feel when my chemicals in my brain are out of wack. I get dizzy, disoriented. What your stomach feels like on a roller coaster but in your head when you turn it fast.
> 
> 2. Nonstop teeth grinding, jaw clenching, even in my sleep. In the mornings I feel like I have been in a 10 round fight.
> 
> ...


1. I was always told I probably had low blood pressure going to the GP for dizzy spells. In fact my symptoms read just like the description of orthostatic hypotension on wiki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthostatic_hypotension

"Symptoms, which generally occur after sudden standing or stretching (after standing), include dizziness, euphoria, bodily dissociation, distortions in hearing, lightheadedness, headache, blurred or dimmed vision (possibly to the point of momentary blindness), generalized (or extremity) numbness/tingling and fainting, coat hanger pain (pain centered in the neck and shoulders), and in rare, extreme cases, vasovagal syncope. They are consequences of insufficient blood pressure and cerebral perfusion (blood supply). Occasionally, there may be a feeling of warmth in the head and shoulders for a few seconds after the dizziness subsides."
I never actually faint although I do lose vision completely for a few moments. This can also happen just from moving my head slightly.
I recently started monitoring by blood pressure at home and so far it appears absolutely normal.

2. I don't grind my teeth frequently but I do get a tightening of my facial muscles so it costs more effort to put my facial expression into order.

3. Got the vertical lines, snow, afterimages and trails, flashing lights, visiual field flicking sideways and back, distortions in size of things, distortion in perspective, something that looks like jump cuts in a film. They aren't constant but when it starts off it ll carry on for a day or a few.

4. I get numbing or a cold sensation at the back of my head, my cheeks and lips, my left arm or back of my hands frequently.


----------

